# Sticky  Marine Life Identification Guides



## 50seven

In the interest of helping our fellow SW aquarists, I thought to put together this list/guide for ID-ing the various fish, invertebrates, and other hitchhikers we may encounter. Some of this ability to identify basic creature types is essential to maintaining a healthy and thriving marine aquarium.

Note: Click on the *blue* links, not the pictures

*1.* Nice and simple pictorial guide. Basic information and nice pictures:

Link--> *Melev's Reef Photo Identification Guide*

Website preview image:









*2.* Very in-depth pictorial guide, especially for invertebrates and worms. Lots of useful information:

Link--> *Chuck's Addiction: Guide to Reef Hitch Hikers*

Website preview image:









*3.* Guide for fish -look here to check for tank/ reef compatibility and other care issues:

Link--> *Aquatic Community Marine Aquarium Fish*

Website preview image:









*4. *Another basic overview of various inverts:

Link--> *Atlanta Reef Club's hitchhiker's guide*

Website preview image:









----------------------------------------------

Please feel free to suggest additions to this list!

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Kweli

great post.. should be stickied


----------



## Chris S

Kweli said:


> great post.. should be stickied


...Done!


----------

